

Ask HN: What would you choose, why? Javascript Frameworks or core Javascript? - yashness


======
CyberFonic
I've tried several well known (and regarded) JS Frameworks. They are great up
to a point. Then I get stuck - digging into the source code, re-reading the
doco etc. The corner cases brought up by my projects means writing some core
JS. So I did learn a lot of neat techniques, etc. So there is value in that.

These days, I mostly use core JS. I find it easier to use the tested modules
that work with the types of projects I happen to work on.

------
CyberFonic
Are you sure you are not conflating DOM and browser idiosyncrasies with core
JS. ECMA-262 is a well defined language, very much influenced by Scheme but in
curly-brace (i.e. C, C++, C#, Java like) camouflage.

------
codezero
Can you edit this to include Ask HN: in the beginning?

